# What color is Lavender?



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

What color do you think Lavender is? She is a rescue and I don't have her registration papers, so don't know what they originally said about her color. I think she might be fawn with white markings. I wondered if she was called lavender, hence her name. I call her a beautiful blonde!

Jeanette


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think she is a beautiful blonde as well!!! Will defer to the others as to her 'true' color but she is truly gorgeous.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

That first pic is amazing!

She's stunning!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Those two pictures are the first pictures I saw of Lavender. I fell in love with her immediately and was in a tizzy until they said I could have her. When the lady from rescue walked in with her, I loved her even more, and the first time I cuddled her, it was soooooo right! She laid her pretty little head against me and snuggled right up in my arms. She melted my heart and Cosmo and I have enjoyed having her every minute since then. Lucky us!

Jeanette


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She is a really pretty color! Cream I think would be the direction I'd tend to lead...either way she's a very pretty little girl.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

She is so cute, I agree with Kristi on a cream


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lavender is just gorgeous!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

She looks like a cream and white to me. Gorgeous!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

She is very much a beautiful blonde! Like all the westminster chihuahuas!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

wow, lavender is a cutie! she looks like a white and cream to me.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I've loved Lavender since the first pic I ever saw of her! She is beautiful! But I'd say Cream and White also.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

A lot of people say they have never seen a Chihuahua her color and I never have either. I think cream and white describes her well. If she were a carpet, I think she would be beige or cream. I told my Bichon boy, Cosmo, that he was getting a beautiful blond for a sister. I love her color. She's just perfect!

Jeanette


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

She always makes me smile when I see her, she is just such a lovely little girl and looks so fancy. I just love her "look" she has. She's just beautiful, as for her color I think the others said it well!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender does have a "look" about her with those expressive eyes and she flashes them and looks so cute. She looks intelligent and looks right at you when you speak to her. Those pretty eyes sparkle with mischief, too, when she teases Cosmo to play with her. She's a sweetheart.

Jeanette


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm gonna say Cream or Fawn & White.


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

She is BEAUTIFUL! I'd have to say shes a cream with white makings.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

The_Chi_Wees said:


> I'm gonna say Cream or Fawn & White.


I think that describes Mia's color. I'm reminded of Mia every time I see Lavender.


----------

